# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكومة السودان /ضد/ شرف الدين فرج جباره

## شمس الدين

*المحكمة العليا* القضاة :
سعادة السيد / صلاح الدين شبيكة            قاضي المحكمة العليا           عضواً
سعادة السيد / محمد الفضل شوقي            قاضي المحكمة العليا           عضواً
سعادة السيد / التجاني الزبير                 قاضي المحكمة العليا           عضواً
*حكومة السودان /ضد/ شرف الدين فرج جباره* *م ع/ ط ج / 106/ 1974* *المبادئ:* قانون جنائي – خيانة الأمانة – القصد الجنائي – يمكن إستنتاجه من الأعذار والتبريرات الواهية التي يقدمها المتهم دون قيام دليل مباشر – المادة 351 من قانون العقوبات.  قانون جنائي – خيانة الأمانة – القصد الجنائي – ممكن نفيه بتقديم تبريرمحدد ومقبول.  1-   أستقرت الأحكام في جرائم خيانة الأمانة على أن اللجوء للمراوغة وإختلاق الأعذار والتبريرات الواهية غير المحددة من جانب المتهم يعتبر في حد ذاته دليلاً على القصد الجنائي للمتهم . وليس من الضرورة إثبات هذا القصد بتقديم دليل مباشر أو شاهد عيان.
2-   تقديم أي عذر أو تبرير محدد ومقبول منطقياً يعتبر أساساً كافياً لنفي القصد الجنائي في جريمة خيانة الأمانة حتى لو قام ذلك العذر أو التبرير على فهم خاطئ من جانب المتهم . وبناء على ذلك فان ما أمتلكه المتهم بشبهة حق يعتبر أمراً مدنيالا جريمة فيه تطبيقاً لقاعدة العذر المعقول. المحامون :
طلحة حسن طلحة......................................... عن الطاعن 
*الحكم:* 1/6/1975 :
    أصدرت المحكمة الكبرى المنعقدة في نيالا برئاسة قاضي الدرجة الأولى عثمان عبد الله السعيد قرارها يوم 11/6/1974 وهو يقضي بادانة المتهم شرف الدين فرج جباره تحت المادة 351 من قانون العقوبات وبالحكم عليه بالسجن لمدة سنتين وبغرامة 1.868.250 ، وبعدم دفعها يسجن لسنتين آخريين.
تقدم المتهم باستئناف أصدرت محكمة الأستئناف قرارها بشأنه في يوم 24/9/1974 وأيدت الإدانة العقوبة.
بتاريخ 9/نوفمبر/1974 تقدم محامي المتهم بطعن عن طريق النقض ضد قرار محكمة الإستئناف ينسب فيه للمحكمة مخالفتها للقانون مستنداً على الأسباب الآتية :-
  1-    أن من أهم عناصر المادة 351 من قانون العقوبات عنصر القصد الجنائي ، وبعدم إثبات إستغلال المتهم للمال المفقود في أغراضه الخاصة لا تقوم جريمة خيانة الأمانة – والوقائع في القضية تشير الى أن هنالك أكثر من إحتمال في أن تكون البضائع المفقودة قد فقدت نتيجة لأسباب لا دخل للمتهم بها فقد تكون قد سرقت نتيجة لصعوبة الإشراف داخل المحل الذي كان يعمل به المتهم أو قد تكون الفروقات نتجت من تأرجح الأسعار ، أو قد يكون شخص غير المتهم هو الذي أستولى على تلك البضائع من المخازن التي كانت مخزونة بها ، ولم يكن المتهم مشرفاً عليها.
  2-    لم يتوفر دليل مباشر لإثبات إستغلال المتهم للمال المفقود وأستندت المحكمة على القرائن ، والقاعدة بالنسبة للبينة الظرفية هي أنه يجب الا يعول عليها في أدانة المتهم الا أذا كانت كلها تشير الى أتجاه واحد هو أدانة المتهم ولا تحتمل تفسيراً بخلافه . ولكن القرائن التي أعتمدت عليها المحكمة يحوطها الشك ، والقاعدة القانونية هي تفسير الشك المعقول لصالح المتهم . وفي هذه القضية هنالك شك في أن تكون البضائع قد فقدت نتيجة للإهمال الشئ الذي يجعل مسئولية المتهم عن هذه البضائع مدنية وليست جنائية.
  3-    وإحتياطاً يطلب محامي المتهم تخفيف العقوبة نسبة لظروف المتهم الخاصة والرسمية . أن مذكرة محكمة الإستئناف تحوي ملخصاً شاملاً ودقيقاً للوقائع التي ثبتت أمام المحكمة والتي تتلخص في أن المتهم تم تعينه في 1/8/1972 كمدير لفرع مؤسسة باتا بنيالا بموجب ذلك التعيين مسئولاً عن كل ما يخص ذلك المحل من أدارة الى حركة بيع البضائع الى أستلام العائد وأرسال الحسابات للمكتب الرئيسي بالخرطوم وفي يوم 14/9/1973 قام شاهد الإتهام الثاني وهو المراجع المسئول بالمؤسسة – قام بمراجعة حسابات المتهم ووجد عجزاً بلغ مقداره 1.868.120 (مليمج) وهذا العجز ينحصر حسب نتيجة المراجعة في فترة الأسبوعين فقط السابقين للمرجعة أي في الفترة من 1/9/1973 الى 14/9/1973 وبتاريخ 30/9/1973 تم فتح بلاغ ضد المتهم تحت المادة 351 من قانون العقوبات – والمتهم لا ينازع في مقدار العجز ولكنه ينفي أنه أخذ شيئاً من ذلك المال المفقود لمنفعته الذاتية.
لا داعي للخوض في تفاصيل البضائع المفقودة التي تكون العجز من مجموع قيمتها فقد فصلها تقرير المراجع تفصيلاً دقيقاً ومن ناحية أخرى فهي لا تشكل نقطة من نقاط الطعن المعروضة علينا وقد أقر بها المتهم النزاع ينحصر فقط في عنصر القصد الجنائي . الدفوع التي تقدم بها المتهم لنفي هذا العنصر كلها فيما عدا المبلغ الخاص بقيمة تذكرة الطائرة تبدو واهية وفضفاضة ويشوبها الإختلاق ومحاولة التهرب من المسئولية.
يقول راتنلال (الطبعة 21) في كتابه عن القانون الجنائي بالصحيفة 1081 :

  where money is entrusted for a particular purpose, the owner can not know that it has been misappropritted until the person to whom it has been entrusted fails to account for it. on the other hand when the latter falis to account for the money entrusted to him, the owner naturally comes to the conclusion tht he has dishonestly misapporpitrated it.
 ثم يواصل شرحه حتى يقول :
It is not necessary orpossible in every case of Criminal breach of trust to prove in what precisemanner the money was spent or appropriated by the accused.....The failure toaccount for the money proved to have been received by the accused or giving afalse account as to it sues is generally considered to be a strongcecircumstances against the accused. وكان أيضاً قد قال في فقرة سابقة :
  False explanation issufficient to prove the element of dishonesty.
هذا كما قال راتنلال يعتبر بمثابة البارقة الأولى التي تشير الى توفر القصد الجنائي ولكنه ليس الدليل الوحيد الذي يثبت هذا العنصر – وهناك قرائن أخرى تنفي مزاعم المتهم وتقوم كدليل على كذبه – مثل عدم تبليغه من قبل عن فقدان كميات محددة من البضائع أو حدوث أي تخفيض معلوم ومحدد في أسعار البيع نتج عنه إنخفاض في القيمة التي تم تحصيلها.
        قضية الدفاع تتحدث عن ضيق المحل وعدم كفاية الحراسة وعن حادث سرقة فردي حدث في مناسبة محددة وعن قصور الإمكانيات التي تساعد على تنظيم عمليات البيع والمراقبة – ولكن هذا كما قلنا كله حديث فضفاض لا ينفي توفر القصد الجنائي بل يثبته.
        لقد إستقرت الأحكام بشأن جريمة خيانة الأمانة على أن اللجوء للمراوغة وإختلاق الأعذار الواهية غير المحددة يعتبر في حد ذاته دليلاً على القصد الجنائي وليس من الضروري من أجل إثبات هذا القصد تقديم دليل مباشر أو شاهد عيان . ولكن من جهة اخرى يعتبر تقديم أي عذر محدد ومقبول منطقياً كأساس كاف لنفي هذا القصد حتى ولو إنبنى على فهم خاطئ من جانب المتهم أو مطالبة بفوائد غير مستحقة.
وفي هذا الخصوص يقول راتنلال أيضاً :
  If insteadof denying the appropriation of property , the accused, in rendering hisaccount, admits the appropriation, alleging a right of himself, no matter howunfounded, or setting up an excuse, no matter how frivoled, this offence is notcommitted
 مزاعم المتهم كلها مبنية على أنه قد تكون هنالك حوادث سرقات تسببت في ضياع البضائع وقد تكون هنالك إهمال نتج منه العجز – ولكن أن كان هنالك حقاً شيئاً من هذا لكان من المفروض أن يكتشفه المتهم بصفته المسئول عن المراقبة والادارة والمراجعة الدورية وتقديم الحسابات الأسبوعية ويبلغ عنه في حينه وقبل أن تكشفه المراجعة الخارجية.
        أما المبلغ الخاص بقيمة تذكرة الطائرة فتنطبق عليه قاعدة العذر المقبول ولو أنه مبنى على حق غير ثابت ومتنازع عليه . والنزاع حول قيمة هذه التذكرة التي أشتراها المتهم من أموال المؤسسة يعتبر مدنياً وليس جنائياً ولذا يلزم خصمها من المبلغ موضوع التهمة.
        أما المبالغ الأخرى التي حاول المتهم المراوغة بشأنها ولم يقدم أي تبرير محدد ومحصور بالنسبة لها فان جريمة خيانة الأمانة تعتبر مكتملة العناصر بالنسبة إليها . وهذه المبالغ بعد خصم قيمة تذكرة الطائرة تكون 1.837.560 (مليمج).
        وبناء عليه نؤيد أدانة المتهم تحت المادة 351 من قانون العقوبات.
ولاغراض العقوبة نأخذ في الأعتبار صغر سن المتهم – وعدم وجود سوابق له وحجم المبلغ الذي هو موضوع القضية ، مع ملاحظة التخفيض الذي حدث فيه بعد تنزيل قيمة تذكرة الطائرة.
وبناء عليه نعدل العقوبة على الوجه التالي :-
يسجن المتهم لمدة سنتين ويدفع غرامة 1.837.560 (مليمج) أو بعدم دفعها يسجن لمدة سنة ونصف أخرى.
ونؤيد خصم المبلغ المقبوض عليه من الغرامة.

----------

